# Meet Shelby!



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Baby Shelby 8 weeks









First Wubba


















Nap Time









TeePee Ears









Lift Off









Snow Days


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful puppy!! Congrats!!! Always love the crazy ear shots!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you! I got her the end of October. I am completely computer inept and had to wait for someone to post pictures for me. I hope they aren't too big. They seem big. Look fast, before they disappear. LOL!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Cute pup


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, cute coatie!:wub: Photo's loaded fine for me, I hope they aren't going to vanish!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She is so cute It looks like she folded her ears into a hat for the winter weather...just adorable.

btw...Shelby is my fave name for a female.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Her ears are back to airplane ears, for the time being. Gator, the other day, a neighbor said she looked like she was wearing a Russian hat.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol! She does look like she is wearing a Russian hat! Haha... Very cute! She is what 6mos old?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Or was she is the shelter before weaning?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hineni7 said:


> Or was she is the shelter before weaning?


She was in the shelter prior to 8 weeks. She just turned 8 weeks, when I got her. I believe she will be 5 months old on Feb. 2nd.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I want a puppy. These photos make me want one more. Congrats!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Such an angelic face!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwww...did her mom have her at the shelter? She is adorable


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, I keep getting sidetracked by this thread because my name is Shelby. Glad I looked at it though because she's adorable! :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh. Adorable. Those KY shelters are just full of puppies. Amazingly cute. Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's just adorable :wub: I love all that fuzziness!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Thank you everyone. Her ears are back to airplane ears, for the time being. Gator, the other day, *a neighbor said she looked like she was wearing a Russian hat*.


 
LOL...a fuzzy little canine Rasputin


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie!! Congratulations to both you and Shelby.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Shelby is adorable! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

llombardo said:


> Awwww...did her mom have her at the shelter? She is adorable


I don't think so. I think just the litter was surrendered to the shelter. There were six, 3 boys, 3 girls. Three were plushy and three were stock coats. They otherwise, all looked alike. I never saw Mom posted on the site.

The puppies were listed as German Shepherd mixes. I'd say at least mama dog was a GSD. Daddy? I'm open to guesses. LOL!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Pax8 said:


> Lol, I keep getting sidetracked by this thread because my name is Shelby. Glad I looked at it though because she's adorable! :wub:


Isn't Shelby an awesome name? The first GSD I ever pulled from AC was named Shelby. She was a big, young girl, who had been tied outside. She hadn't been exposed to anything. Didn't understand the floor, or doors, or the car. But, she was the sweetest dog. Besides, there is a Shelby, KY and of course - the Shelby mustang. Being a Shelby is super cool, right?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a sweet face!! Shelby is adorable!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you kelbonc. Thank you all for the kind words. Shelby and I appreciate them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She's a winner! And to me she looks very much like a GSD puppy - it seems shelters like to list everything as a mix -- kinda lets them off the hook.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> She's a winner! And to me she looks very much like a GSD puppy - it seems shelters like to list everything as a mix -- kinda lets them off the hook.


I honestly don't see anything, but GSD and believe me, I've tried. I need to get a decent profile picture of her. It is ALL GSD. She acts like a GSD - has the alligator snap down, and the cow moo vocals down - or....she could just be a GSD imposter.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's adorable - congrats!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There is that gorgeous puppy!!!! She's growing like a weed!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I know, Nancy. And those pics only go up to the beginning of January. I need to take more. LOL!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congrats on the new puppy, she's a beauty


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Puppy!

Ear floofies!

:wub:

Congrats! 

She's a very pretty girl and looks 100% GSD to me. 





Stevenzachsmom said:


> I honestly don't see anything, but GSD and believe me, I've tried. I need to get a decent profile picture of her. It is ALL GSD. She acts like a GSD - has the alligator snap down, and the cow moo vocals down - or....she could just be a GSD imposter.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Gwen! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hanging in there my friend! Thank you for asking. 




Stevenzachsmom said:


> Thank you Gwen! How are you feeling today?


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:wub: so cute.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, is she cute! :wub: Looks like a purebred longcoat GSD to me.


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that's adorable! Looks long coat to me as well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I love my little girl - whatever she is. LOL!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh such cutenes!!! Congratulations, what does Natty Boh think of her?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bear, Natty Boh and Shelby are doing pretty well together. Natty Boh is Shelby's favorite chew toy. Boh never corrects her, so I intervene. He can get pretty rough too, so we are working on 'gentle' all around. I am starting to see improvement.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

elsie said:


> :wub: so cute.


ELSIE! I've missed you my friend!


----------

